# Ice Cleats



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got bored b/c of the bitter cold weather eventhough I wanted to ice fish. Got to thinking about ICE CLEATS. 

Comparing various commercially manufactured ice cleats: The cheap brands are junk with plenty of short-comings while the best brands are pricey. Decided to make a pair of Heavy Duty Ice Cleats with scrap stuff around the garage. It beats paying $65+ for the top brands.

Base is made from a Rubber, Semi-Truck Mud Flap. Velcro Straps attached to 1" wide Rubber Strips. 1/2" Aluminum Heel Angle & a piece of PVC Pipe (4"Diameter) cut in half at 1/2" wide for a Heel Lock.

I expect a few adjustments & improvements as I use them and figure out better & more simpler methods.

We'll see how they work out.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. I am in the same situation re: price v. quality. Can you share some info on what did/didn't work and how you made these?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent craftmanship Icebucket! Looks like something I would do lol.
A guy couldn't buy a pair better than those.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got tired of the junk being sold out there. 

Most are short on QUALITY & SAFETY. 

Only brand on the market worth a hoot are Kahtoola's., but I've read a few negatives about them too.... and decided to piddle in the basement in making my own up.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

For the guys who have used different brands and styles, what makes or breaks a set of cleats in your opinion? 

Right now, I just use a cheap set from the automotive section in walmart ($10) and they have worked fine so far. I can see them potentially slipping off or even breaking with heavy use though. They're basically just stretchy rubber cord with studs.

I want to get a nicer set before next year.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Some of my thoughts & questions on commercially sold ice cleats these days:

- Overall Cleat Durability
- Sporadic Spikes... No Heel or insufficient spikes on entire foot area.
- Spikes aren't long enough
- Spikes wear out or come out too soon
- They dont secure to the boot well enough.. i.e. slide off the boot
- Too cumbersome or difficult to put on or take off
- Inability to add spikes or change them when they wear out.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

hi john trying to modify a set of cleats as I speak trying to get out wifes been ill frist chance to get out drop a line if you have time.
steve


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not pretty but look very functional. Like the Velcro fastening idea. Belt buckle on my old leather strap ones can be a pain. Mine only have spikes at the arch of the foot. I like that kind since I can get in the shanty on the balls of my feet without poking holes in the wood floor. You have to walk more carefully with that kind though to make sure the spikes are always contacting the ice. I do have a couple other kinds that have spikes spread out but don't like to have to keep taking them off and on if I'm going to be moving around with the shanty.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, very impressive John! :B

I bought Kahtoola MICROspikes as they looked to be the best available, but I'm sure that they have nothing on yours.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nah Rumi.... From my research, the Kahtoola's are top of line ice cleats. I liked them, but read a few drawbacks on them.... so I backed off from purchasing them.


----------



## AS2383 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a knockoff brand like kahtoola from Amazon. I paid $12 and change for them. I would recommend them to anyone for fishing. Last season I had the Walmart set . They really did help but these have been a huge improvement. The only draw back so far has been getting them on and off. They are just as difficult as the Walmart kind. For me that isn't enough to be a deal breaker though.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a set of Artic Spurs that I have used for quite a few years without any problems. They are similar to the ones that nixmkt has. They are a plate with the corners bent into 4 spikes and they fit in the arch of my boot and attach to my boot with 2 heavy duty rubber straps for each one.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here. Have had them 10 yrs or so.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I found out why the cheap walmart specials are cheap today. The rubber snapped while putting them on before stepping onto the ice today. Only the second time they've ever been used. So basically I paid $10 to use them one time on buckeye lake. After watching my buddy fall several times that day, I feel as if it was worth it though. Haha


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I screwed about 20 sheet metal screws in each of the soles of my ice boots. Never an issue since.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah Bulldog1149, that'd the most simpliest & sure fire way to go, but unfortunately, my wife wouldn't appreciate the messed up linoleum & wood floors


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Bulldog1149 said:


> I screwed about 20 sheet metal screws in each of the soles of my ice boots. Never an issue since.


Wouldn't the melting snow leak into your boot?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

AC_ESS said:


> Wouldn't the melting snow leak into your boot?



Use short enough screws so that they only go into the lugs on the soles of your boot and don't actually penetrate the bottom of the boot.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The screws in boot soles work great, but a pain having to change to shoes for driving and tackle shop. 

Those are very impressive IBJ


----------

